# Gallardo LP550-2 Balboni Edition



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

My wife and I had a chance to drive this car yesterday afternoon. What an amazing car. A bit lighter in the front and lighter steering. We were not able to push it very hard with traffic and the fact that I didn't feel like wrapping a 240K car around a pole on a test drive.....


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

This was also on display on the showroom floor. I have more photos from when I went back tonight and had access to shoot it under the lights.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nows thats a dealership i need to work at


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

Very Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ajz9415)*

Here are the rest of the photos:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful, great photos too


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Gallardo LP550-2 Balboni Edition (Hot Shot)*

I can only imagine being about to open on of these up...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

DAMN! nice nice nice pics


----------



## atomic10 (Mar 27, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

thats insane man, getting to drive those cars must be quite the experience


----------



## dude69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*holy ishmael*

poop shooting is fun to do


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

beautiful shots and cars :beer:


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

sick :thumbup:


----------



## aaron1085 (May 21, 2007)

excellent work - those headlights look like quite a master piece.


----------



## sulmaanaslam (Sep 16, 2010)

You and your wife are really lucky


----------

